# Battle of Akilitus



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

This will be my first RP thread on this site so wish me luck.

This world has been occupied by the imperial guard forces of the 454th Madonion regiment in response to a threat of orks. The value of this city is measured greatly by the raw resources available on this planet and the major production facilities are of up most importance to be kept functional. Many teams have been spread far to keep a heavy defensive line between the northern Mist peak mountains which are impassable to anything but the smallest of forces. To the far south is an as equally impassable swam land thick with sink holes, muck fields, and creatures that could eat a man whole.

This defensive line is the only thing holding the orks back. Will you be able to keep the line? or will the orks whittle down your forces enough to break through before you can even go on the attack?

And if you are to survive this, there seems to be something a bit suspicious about the higher ups as they have a chilling presence about them at times, of the unnatural sort.



History of the Madonion Regiment: It is a relatively young regiment of only 20 generations worth of soldiers from their conglomerate of planets they call home. They number in the (might change this because I'm not entirely sure how to scale the regiments size specificly) short thousands and are scattered to many parts of different systems in attempts to relieve or replace forces currently stationed or to fight their own battles. This particular story shale take part in the battle of Akilitus of the sub sector Morgana (fictional places of the existing areas) where the world Akilitus is a large scale mining world recently populated within the last 200 years and only barely scratching the surface of its available resources.

This regiment is of the older veteran soldiers along with their sons, of those who have lived long enough. This regiment has had a high success rate and the least amount of casualties of their entire forces as a whole, though they have also seen the least of the most brutal of situations and as such still are seen as properly broken and rebuilt. Few of the families in their ranks have wealth enough to push influence to when they need it most, but those days are quickly drying up and better weapons, equipment, and other resources are become more scarce. Though this is the case these forces have yet to lose their moral and fight bravely for the imperium and fight in the name of the god emperor with all their might.

A few of the higher ranked leaders of the regiment are outsiders who have only recently joined the regiment within the last 50 years and have shown great wisdom and versatility when it's come to their battles thus far. The men trust their leaders completely and show no signs of resentment to any who lead them.

The men themselves of the grunt level or shorter up the ladder are very duty full men and take their oaths and jobs seriously though they are lose enough from the battles thus far that they are more human then machine in their day to day lives of performing their much needed tasks.

(will be continued when I think of more)


History of Akilitus: Akilitus is majority wasteland but has large portions of land dotted around its surface that support a fully fuctional ecosystem for plants and animals. Of the wasteland portions of the world their are still some animals or plants that thrive but they are of the deadly veriaty to those that do not heed caution in their land. The planet is split almost in two by one grand ocean that almost spirals from the north to the south of the planet, rapping around its body, along with large bodies of water in the areas of peace full plant life. It was colonized within the last 200 years by first traders who found this area to be safe, until they found the rich resources just under the surface of the planet. Most of these resources are in the wasteland, but with the proper equipment it was an easy task to set up mining operations that eventualy bloomed 40 years after colonization which then brought about the building of hive cities centered around certain areas of the planet.

The planet was thriving very well until the first signs of ork invasion were found by native orks invading and destroying satilite towns. The imperial guard was sent to deal with the issue with a small force from another regiment. The Morgana subsystem was more closely located to the Madonion's home system but it was precieved at first a minor threat. When the forces first sent there became overwhelmed by not just native orks but space fairing orks as well the 454th Madonion regiment was sent to clean up the mess.

When they arrived at the planet they quickly assested the planets natural defenses and built upon those, creating bottle necks and barriers that could not be breached by the simple minded orks, but the Madonion's mission was not to quell the orks alone. They were instructed to wait for more forces to aid them in their task. As loyal as they were they stand their ground, surviving wave after wave of fighting the orks for year after year after year after year.

Now it is time for the appointed re-enforcements to come and finish this unneededly long battle and you simply have to hold out until then.

RULES:

There will be player death if you are unlucky, particularly if you get too far out of line with the commissar, or say if a weapon malfunctions (which would more likely to refer to weapons not originally owned by the players character like an ork gun). If you do die you have the choice of playing another guardsmen (as there are no shortages really...) or sit back and watch how the rest of the story plays out.

No god modding (obvious but just in case)

You are a simple human, not an astarties, so act like it.

Limited amount of gear (referring to the previous rule) such as say you want to be a heavy weapons team you'd have to either play as two characters or get another player to help you.

and I guess that is it for now, less someone has a question. 

CHARACTERS:

_Name_: Commissar Luke Vanderson
_Age:_ 43
_Appearance:_ Well built with toned muscles, tall, short black hair kept tuck under his hat, a brown eye with his right being augmented due to previous injury, a scarred right hand, traditional commissar uniform with carapase chest piece and shoulder pauldrons, and an over all look of dissatisfaction a good majority of the time to his underlings.


_Personality:_ He takes his job to heart a good majority of the time, but knows when the rules should be slightly bent or held at bay till a more appropriate time though this rarely occurs. He longs for a higher position and will do most anything for it.


_Background:_ He has served three wars with separate regiments and has recently been transferred to this one as a so called "stepping stone" to higher positions


_Weapons:Chain sword, hell pistol, __and what ever he can get his hands on on the battle field.


_ _Equipment:__ carapase armor, two krak gernades held in a satchel on his hip, a copy of _*Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer,*_ a vox bead, a medi-pack, and a gas mask with an MK VIII filter_*.*_ (You are limited to what you can carry, though an Ogryn can be used as a mule I suppose if it is willing, which is doughtfull)

_I will post the players who join after this point as well as a link to the action thread once it gets started and a link to the current page we are on.

Edit 9/14/11: Edits in progress for story and rules.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks interesting, though a few things:

First, a bit more information might be nice. What planet is this? Where is it located and what kind of world is it? (I would assume a mining one, given the importance on natural resources.) What other Imperial forces are present? (Maybe this is a fringe mining world and the player regiment was the only one that could get there in time; maybe there are half a dozen regiments and a small fleet present.)

Second, how many players are you looking for? How long are you going to require action thread posts to be? (The absolute minimum is four decent length sentences but you can, and I encourage GM's, to require more.)

Third, character sheet. What do members have to give you for their characters? What are you looking for and what limits do you have? (Maybe the squad of the players has up to two heavy weapons but no special weapons, or maybe one heavy and one special.)


Finally, its apparent that commissar Vanderson is an NPC (any non player character counts as an NPC in my opinion, and a GM never counts as a player in his/her own RP) so you should not be providing a character sheet for him. Making a character sheet for an NPC severely limits you in the event that you might want something changed or something no longer fits. Leave the details about your NPC's vague until you need to make them specific.

You cannot be both a player and a GM in your own RP. GMing is not easy no matter who you are; you cannot be both the GM and a player. Your obligations to your story and players is to great, and the risk that you will end up favouring yourself and giving them crap high. By all means, have an NPC lead the players, but that NPC cannot be a 'player' as well.



From what you have so far, this looks interesting and I may toss a character in. However a bit more information is needed, like something about the regiment, the character sheet your looking for, any limits.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, Im interested and if you can get this working Im all for it Ill have to wait just a little for things to calm down and for me to get organized at school and stuff but then Ill be more than happy to join. What would we do, btw? It seems like all we could do is shoot at the green people charging at us and hope they dont get close... However this is potentially very good, you just need to put in that extra time and stuff.

Advice:
Give a lot of background on the regiment, battle, planet, etc
Character sheet. Should we just copy the one you did?
Be prepared to spend a lot of time, especially if you are un-used to it.
As we say in SC, GLHF my friend


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

*Response*



darkreever said:


> Looks interesting, though a few things:
> 
> First, a bit more information might be nice. What planet is this? Where is it located and what kind of world is it? (I would assume a mining one, given the importance on natural resources.) What other Imperial forces are present? (Maybe this is a fringe mining world and the player regiment was the only one that could get there in time; maybe there are half a dozen regiments and a small fleet present.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input and as I said before this is my first RP thread here. A good majority of that I did not think of. I did give some limitations as to the players being human, as in if a well excersized man couldn't do it then they can't, they can only have what they can carry, and other then that I'm not sure what else I would need to limit.

As for limit of players...what would you suggest? I will add it to the top after I figure it out.

Thread posts shale be minimum 4 sentences though I was thinking for verbal responses, such as conversations in either an action packed situation or an rare calm moment to where nothing but the conversation is going on, I would lift that limit if little can be said.

As for the sheet, use what I have used. It's the basic, and even if he is an NPC pointing out what he has to the other players would be a bit more realistic compaired to say him pulling melta bombs out of his ass at an important moment, less they laying around in an imperial or enemy depo that has those.

The planet's name is Akilitus and I will be adding more info now to the first post. I am unsure of whether adding official or other random imperial forces though.



JAMOB said:


> Well, Im interested and if you can get this working Im all for it Ill have to wait just a little for things to calm down and for me to get organized at school and stuff but then Ill be more than happy to join. What would we do, btw? It seems like all we could do is shoot at the green people charging at us and hope they dont get close... However this is potentially very good, you just need to put in that extra time and stuff.
> 
> Advice:
> Give a lot of background on the regiment, battle, planet, etc
> ...



I kind of got this Idea from one of the imperial guard books, though this will be in a different environment with somewhat different circumstances that come up later.

I'll be waiting for more players, more suggestions, and until this is flushed out satisfyingly enough for the players.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zaniel said:


> Thread posts shale be minimum 4 sentences though I was thinking for verbal responses, such as conversations in either an action packed situation or an rare calm moment to where nothing but the conversation is going on, I would lift that limit if little can be said.


Four sentences is the minimum requirement for in-character (action thread) posts in the role-playing section of the forums as set down by the section mod- Darkreever.

I would _highly _suggest that you (and any other gm's that read this) encourage more from your players; especially when dealing with verbal interactions as these are an often underutilized facet of character personality and development. Inner thoughts, emotions, the physical gestures and nuances related to communications, as well as the physical environment that the character finds themselves in can be pivotal in creating more than the cookie-cutter character.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I only have one question.

Do you take techpriests?

Coz i've been dying to play one (hence why i create an RP where you play as the most badass battle techpriests there are, you gm what you want to play, right?)

So kit -wise i would be like the techpriest model, power axe, power armour (not nearly as tough as astartes mind you) and a heavy laspistol.

I have an interesting character i wanna try out.


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> Four sentences is the minimum requirement for in-character (action thread) posts in the role-playing section of the forums as set down by the section mod- Darkreever.
> 
> I would _highly _suggest that you (and any other gm's that read this) encourage more from your players; especially when dealing with verbal interactions as these are an often underutilized facet of character personality and development. Inner thoughts, emotions, the physical gestures and nuances related to communications, as well as the physical environment that the character finds themselves in can be pivotal in creating more than the cookie-cutter character.


Ok then.




Klomster said:


> I only have one question.
> 
> Do you take techpriests?
> 
> ...



The will need someone to tend to the machine spirits and give the proper rites to the armaments.


----------

